# Un saluto a tutti



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Un saluto a tutti , sul vecchio forum ero m.shablago. 

Direi che non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

ciaoooo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Vinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Ciao!!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!

shaaablaaagooooooo!!!


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

bellaaaa!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Bella Shabla, secondo me ti pentirai di aver cambiato nome


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Bella Shabla, secondo me ti pentirai di aver cambiato nome



Può darsi, è che in sto periodo mi sono infottato con Boris, una serie Tv che mi sta facendo morire.

Stanis idolo indiscusso.


----------

